# Passport Photos



## pete42 (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anybody know where I can get passport photos taken? We live in Caudete, which is about an hour inland from Alicante. Thanks.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

pete42 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get passport photos taken? We live in Caudete, which is about an hour inland from Alicante. Thanks.


We got ours done at a local photographer's shop. It can be a bit tricky for them as UK passport photographs are bigger than the standard size they are used to for Spanish purposes, so not all photographers will do them, but ours messed about for ages on the computer to get them right, then trimmed them by hand. They cost €6 for six photos.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MatruB said:


> Isn't it expensive?


6€ for 6 photos (we actually got a complete A4 sheet for that price) isn't at all expensive IMHO


----------

